# This Years Scarecrow



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

It's ok.
Not exactly what I planned but I think it turned out alright.
His name is Grimm, because my brothers helped me..


















Working on Grimm on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3183/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@56e314ebac


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice. I like the way you chose the name, too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

he looks good..
nice name


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job! (man I miss having easy access to corn stalks)


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know what you expected, but I think he looks great! Nice job on the pictures as well.:jol:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's a neat take on a scarecrow! He looks kinda spectral.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good to me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like that


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Never met a scarecrow I didn't like!!
Happy Halloween & have a Sinister Season!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

He is spooky! I like him. not sure what you wanted to make but what you ended up with is pretty awesome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He looks pretty darned good to me!!


----------

